# Geldings I'll should be seeing soon!! :D



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Sampson - Shire (she said if he works for me, they can work with me on price)
Shire Gelding For Sale in Phoenix, Arizona | Buy this Horse at Equine.com

Doc - QH
Quarter Horse Gelding For Sale in Phoenix, Arizona | Buy this Horse at Equine.com

Jimmy - QH
Quarter Horse Gelding For Sale in Phoenix, Arizona | Buy this Horse at Equine.com

Gunner - QH
Quarter Horse Gelding For Sale in Phoenix, Arizona | Buy this Horse at Equine.com


(can someone change that title to Geldings I Should Be Seeing Soon! please?)


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't know what you're planning on doing...but I like Jimmy the best. He looks like the best little all-arounder. The second one looks like he's holding himself weird like he has pain somewhere. That last one has a bizarre hind end. And the shire is kind of the odd man out compared to the others you've chosen to look at.


----------



## KatieStanley (May 16, 2008)

I like Jimmy as well.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

I really like Sampson a lot. My second favorite is Jimmy.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Sampson is just beautiful. I would completely overlook Doc, he stands way under himself all around so that makes me wonder about his soundness. Everything about him is short; short back, short neck, short legs, short croup, etc. And at 13.2hh, he nearly qualifies as being a pony. Lots of people like short horses but I prefer something over 15hh. Gunner has a very long croup and a wierd tail set and if he has been trained on barrels, I would not trust him to be calm. Calm barrel horses do happen but are few and far between. Plus, those scars on his nose from a tiedown really don't do much for his appearance or what I imagine his personality is. I agree with the previous 2 posters, my favorite is still Jimmy with Sampson taking a close second. The only problem with him is that you would have to get all new tack that would fit him, where what you have already would likely fit a QH.


----------



## Pally (Mar 23, 2009)

Agreed, like SAmson and Jimmy, not Gunnar and Doc


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I really like Jimmy! Sampson is great too but I just can't afford him and the seller can't lower the price much at all. so Jimmy it is then! He was my first choice anyways.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Go for jimmy, that is a nice looking gelding. Nice conformation, looks kind, and a nice color to boot.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Of course, all this depends on whether you and Jimmy get along or not. ;p I am hoping for the best and want pix if you bring him home. I would go ahead and try the other two since you are going to be there anyway. You know the old saying, "If you look with your heart instead of your eyes, you are likely to overlook the obvious flaws".


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Nicely said!^^ 

I am hoping for the best. And whatever happens, happens for a reason. Wish me luck!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Good luck indeed and happy hunting


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

3rd one is the best. 1st and 4th are well overpriced in my opinion, and 2nd one has a whooping 13.2 height (is that a mistake in ad may be?). But you posted the 3rd one before already?  

Ask to saddle and bridle him too before riding, and khm-khm, look for his private part before riding: if it's too relaxed he may be under drugs.


----------



## Rockey (Mar 4, 2009)

Jimmy is beautiful. And just look at that tail! Maybe a bit thin, but so very long!


----------

